#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Great audio interview with E.A Koetting

## Apple

Practical Spirituality and Black Majick with E.A. Koetting 
ÃÂ« on: July 13, 2010, 05:29:18 PM ÃÂ» 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Practical Spirituality and Black Majick with E.A. Koetting

Listen To The Archive Here!
http://www.americanfreedomradio.com/...32k_081310.mp3
http://TruthBrigade.com/radio/08-13-...etting_32k.mp3

Eternal Ascent Publications



E.A. Koetting has spent the last fifteen years studying, practicing, and immersing himself in the spiritual arts, not restricted to any particular paradigm, but finding answers to the greatest questions in every faith and spiritual path, from the holy to the blasphemous, from the heights of the Vedas and the teachings of the Masters to the secret rituals of Black Magick. 

While gaining his own insights and knowledge into the mysteries of existence, E.A. is equally obsessed with sharing what he has learned, either through his books, seminars, and workshops, or through the application of the secret practices in the lives of others. To this end, E.A. has professionally served as a spiritual counselor, divination expert, spiritual healer, and occult mentor. 

Koetting has written on occult topics for almost a decade, and has come to the forefront of the practical spirituality movement, insisting that in order for things of eternal nature to be of value, they must be applicable to oneÃ¢â¬â¢s life and circumstances. Holding back none of the secrets that he has uncovered as to the nature of the spiritual and its exact mechanics, Koetting reveals the essential formula that allows the individual to enter a realm of mystery and miracle.

E.A. KoettingÃ¢â¬â¢s first books, Kingdoms of Flame; Works of Darkness: A Guide to Advanced Black Magick; and Baneful Magick were aimed towards the development of spiritual faculties through the violent and aggressive Left Hand Path, taking the readers on the same unpredictable journey that he traveled in his own Ascent. More recently, however, his latest books, Evoking Eternity: Forbidden Rites of Evocation; The Spider and the Green Buttefly: Vodoun Crossroads of Power; and his most recent release, Questing After Visions: Making Conscious Contact demonstrate KoettingÃ¢â¬â¢s present spiritual state, which transcends duality, system, and alignment to bring his readers into complete contact with their highest spirituality.

Scheduled Time:

Welcome To American Freedom Radio
Date: Friday, August 13, 2010
Time: 7:00-9:00 PM Central

Call in:
402-237-2525

Text chat:
TruthBrigade.com Going Where None Dare! 

ÃÂ« Last Edit: Today at 08:29:34 AM by truthinaction ÃÂ»

----------

